# IAPLC 2014



## Gill (9 Feb 2014)

Who is entering this year.
After the resounding success of last year, and getting a place last year. 
I am entering this year, and started the scape in October of last year. Decided to go a little larger than 30ml and this one is just under 1Gallon.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Feb 2014)

Yep


----------



## Alastair (10 Feb 2014)

stuworrall said:


> Yep


Good luck stu. Sure itll be even better placing this time


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Feb 2014)

I will try to combine something fast and spontaneous like last year


----------



## Alastair (14 Feb 2014)

Id love to enter but doubt mine would be anywhere near half way grown in.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Feb 2014)

Yep. I'm a sucker for punishment!


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Feb 2014)

I'm in, but not holding out for much tbh...


----------



## stu_ (14 Feb 2014)

When's the entry date ?


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Feb 2014)

I'll have another go... Hopefully it will get marked lol - hoping we can try to beat the number of last years UK entry's too


----------



## Antoni (14 Feb 2014)

I am in too!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Feb 2014)

ill be entering


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Feb 2014)

We will meet you all in the ring guys


----------



## tim (17 Feb 2014)

I will enter I'm hoping to better my 1997th placing from last year


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Feb 2014)

Ill have a go if I can get tank set up in new house quite quickly.. Might be up against it, and I know 'little' tanks dont do very well, so no point me entering a Mini M


----------



## Alastair (17 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Ill have a go if I can get tank set up in new house quite quickly.. Might be up against it, and I know 'little' tanks dont do very well, so no point me entering a Mini M



Not about size....its what you do with it that counts


----------



## tim (17 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> Not about size....its what you do with it that counts


Amen, I entered my 12 litre last year, didn't come last bumping up the uk entries is all good IMO


----------



## Aquadream (17 Feb 2014)

Alastair said:


> Not about size....its what you do with it that counts


 
May be, but Amano doesn't seem to award highly small pico tanks. Only mentions them here and there.
So some size would help to go a bit better on that contest.


----------



## Gill (22 Feb 2014)

If I can get a place with a 30ml scape, which is still going strong. I am sure pico's will do well again this year.


----------



## Phil Edwards (24 Feb 2014)

If I can get my tank up and in proper order in time.  When's the due date?


----------



## tim (24 Feb 2014)

Phil Edwards said:


> If I can get my tank up and in proper order in time.  When's the due date?


31st may.


----------



## Phil Edwards (24 Feb 2014)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> 31st may.



Not a chance in hell for me then! Might start now for next year


----------



## tim (24 Feb 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Not a chance in hell for me then! Might start now for next year


Mini m bud, it's worth entering just to bump the uk entries up IMO. I'll be entering a nano either the 12 or 25 litre.


----------



## Curvball (24 Feb 2014)

I'm hoping to enter my Hi no Yama 'scape.


----------



## Gill (25 Feb 2014)

Yep - The application must reach IAPLC no later than May 31, 2014


----------



## stu_ (15 May 2014)

Bump
Just over 2 weeks to entry cutoff date.
Just thrown my slightly underwhelming hat into the mix.
3000th place, here i come.....


----------



## Hamza (15 May 2014)

This time I have put in some quality hardwork(especially on hardscape), so I'll be expecting something better than previous years ranks.


----------



## Gill (17 May 2014)

Mine is just about ready, although fissidens has gone rampant in the tank. so might remove a fair bit of it.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2014)

im just trying to get my stems in order before I take a final pic.


----------



## Alastair (18 May 2014)

stuworrall said:


> im just trying to get my stems in order before I take a final pic.



Good luck mate you'll do great again.


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2014)

Alastair said:


> Good luck mate you'll do great again.


Cheers Al. Not entirely that confident with it this year as its a plain old mountatin scape but we'll see


----------



## Gary Nelson (18 May 2014)

stuworrall said:


> Cheers Al. Not entirely that confident with it this year as its a plain old mountatin scape but we'll see


Any previews to show us Stu?


----------



## Trevor Pleco (18 May 2014)

Yeah had a 3.30amer taking pics, not for the first time I might add, so looking forward to after 31st May as can then can relax.. would be great to break under 300 this time..so let's see

One little thing I picked up last year which might be useful to be aware of, when converting your raw image to Jpeg your pic can change be it ever so slightly with the saturation and exposure, any thoughts on this would be appreciated..?

Good luck all !


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 May 2014)

Unlikely I'll get mine in, just realised this morning my co2 was left unplugged since last week WC. No major damage but pinna has melted a fair bit. I'm away this week so will see what it's like next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 May 2014)

Can't believe it's this time of year already...I've been caught napping; I haven't got anything worth entering. But even though it goes without saying...I'm going to say it anyway...good luck to those that do!


----------



## viktorlantos (19 May 2014)

I am running for the final shoot. Kind of overgrown mossyforestthingie, but working on some small refinements still. Afterburners are on 6x54W


----------



## Joao Marujo (25 May 2014)

I might but im having some problems getting a good shot...can some of our pro scapers give some tips for newbies? 

Thanks


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 May 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Any previews to show us Stu?


sort of 

http://instagram.com/p/obUl3GpH8S/

havent worked out how to embed instagram images here.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 May 2014)

I'm in... well, almost, still have to choose the right pic, but many to choose from.
With Stu and Viktor around we don't have a chance


----------



## Alastair (26 May 2014)

stuworrall said:


> Cheers Al. Not entirely that confident with it this year as its a plain old mountatin scape but we'll see



What's plain to you mate is a piece of art to others. I'm sure it'll be a beaut


----------



## ADA (26 May 2014)

Is there a size requirement for tanks entered? Tempted with my 8L lol.


----------



## tim (26 May 2014)

ADA said:


> Is there a size requirement for tanks entered? Tempted with my 8L lol.


No size restriction but nanos notoriously don't do well, still I entered my 12 ltr last year to bump up the uk entries will probably enter it again this year unless my 3footer has a massive growth spurt and algae die off


----------



## ADA (26 May 2014)

Lol hmmmm might do but planning to rip it down this week and start fresh.


----------



## tim (26 May 2014)

ADA said:


> Lol hmmmm might do but planning to rip it down this week and start fresh.


Get a good pic before you rip it down and enter that mate, my 12 ltr always looks better than my other tanks IMO.


----------



## ADA (26 May 2014)

Yeah might do been saying I will enter for the last 3 years lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 May 2014)

Entered an old scape, equipment included...just to keep up the numbers.


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 May 2014)

Doing mine now. Nothing like last minute


----------



## tim (30 May 2014)

I entered, just to keep the uk numbers up


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 May 2014)

Mines just gone in.... last minute.com!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (31 May 2014)

Got my very rushed effort in. Good luck all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamza (1 Jun 2014)

Heres a lil sneakpeak into my scape


----------



## Gill (1 Jun 2014)

Mine has been Entered 0.9G Pico Heavily Planted Cube


----------



## Alastair (1 Jun 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> Entered an old scape, equipment included...just to keep up the numbers.





stuworrall said:


> Doing mine now. Nothing like last minute





tim said:


> I entered, just to keep the uk numbers up





Gary Nelson said:


> Mines just gone in.... last minute.com!





Iain Sutherland said:


> Got my very rushed effort in. Good luck all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good luck guys. Great to see so many representing the UK this time and all from the ukaps massive. About time we started getting more in. Just wish my biggie had grown In enough 
Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (5 Jun 2014)

mine went in 2 months early, very rushed, not manicured, equipment in.....and probably dirty .......then i realised deadline was may not march  Good to keep the uk numbers up though 
Good luck to all


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jul 2014)

http://en.iaplc.com/results14/index.html

14 entries from UK, 14 entries from Portugal 
We only win in football


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Jul 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> http://en.iaplc.com/results14/index.html
> 
> 14 entries from UK, 14 entries from Portugal
> We only win in football


 At least you have football!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jul 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> At least you have football!



Not this year! 4-0 for Germany on the first game


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Jul 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> http://en.iaplc.com/results14/index.html
> 
> 14 entries from UK, 14 entries from Portugal
> We only win in football



I wonder what it must be like to be the top world ranking aquascaper in Belgium...to be the only world ranked aquascaper in Belgium I might emigrate, the competition here it just too fierce...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jul 2014)

... And Denmark? Home of Tropica


----------



## Mick.Dk (15 Jul 2014)

Pedro Rosa said:


> ... And Denmark? Home of Tropica


- that's not even a bit funny, Pedro


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jul 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> - that's not even a bit funny, Pedro



Obviously not! Some of the best plants on the hobby and one entry in IAPLC?
But it also can mean that you guys don't have habit of participating in competitions but there can be some great aquascapers. Don't know... You should have some thought on thi, no?


----------



## Mick.Dk (15 Jul 2014)

I will only say this: In Denmark quality is outranged by (cheap)price, aqua-plant-wise !!! It's really difficult, to get quality plants......and the availability of species is limited. Sad, but true !! Hopefully this will change......


----------

